# 2008 Cromwell Arnis Camp Review



## MJS (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, another great camp down in the books!!  The camp had a great turnout. Everyone was looking forward to 3 days of training and you could feel the energy in the room!

2 of the scheduled instructors were unable to attend due to personal reasons, however, Master Jim Ladis and Master Brian Zawilinski taught some fantastic things.

Day 1 started with Master Jim going thru some strikes and kicks off of various punch attacks. He moved on to some tapi tapi work, showing a variety of things.

Day 2 featured quite a bit of joint locking that was covered by both Jim and Brian. There was also quite a bit of stick work that was shown. During the 3rd session on day 2, the group was split, with the non black belts working with with Brian, and the black belts working with Jim on some more advanced material. Some of the senior black belts that were there also took the floor showing a variety of things.  Brian also covered a few knife defenses.

Day 3 started off with Jim expanding a bit on what he taught to the black belts, however, during this session, everyone was working the material. It was a great refresher from the upper ranks, and it gave the lower ranks something to play with.  After a short break, Brian finished off with a series of locks with the sticks.  


The event finished with a promotion to 2nd degree for one of the Black Belts there, as well as recognition for 3 people that were promoted to 3rd earlier in the week. 

Everyone walked away having learned something, in addition to walking away with some bumps and bruises and some sore fingers from all the joint locks. No serious injuries, just some badges of honor and memories!  It was great having the chance to see some people from out of state that I hadn't seen for a while, as well as having he chance to meet some new people that were there.

Looking forward to next year! :ultracool


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey MJS that is great!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 28, 2008)

Sounds like a great time! Thanks for the review!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 28, 2008)

Sounds great!


----------

